# Thinking about getting a Ferret



## Leroy021 (Mar 28, 2021)

Hi my name's Leroy and I'm planning on buying a ferret. I know I would need a large cage, but what else first steps are there to take?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

First off you need to consider their need for same species company:

https://woodgreen.org.uk/pet-advice/article/how-many-ferrets-should-you-keep


----------



## hamsterlover123 (Mar 20, 2021)

Well, to start off you might need to get 2. 
And It looks like they have a odor and need to be bathed every 2-3 months. 
Sorry cant talk that much I got a rowdy hamster on my hands.....


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Females need to be neutered, I believe, to avoid serious health issues if not breeding.

Ferrets aren’t an easy pet and can live for 10 years. They need lots of space and stimulation to be happy so think hard before taking them on.

They are a big commitment.

Maybe contact a rescue?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> *Females need to be neutered, I believe, to avoid serious health issues if not breeding.*
> 
> Ferrets aren't an easy pet and can live for 10 years. They need lots of space and stimulation to be happy so think hard before taking them on.
> 
> ...


Yes, otherwise they stay in oestrus & it can eventually kill them- there are options such as an annual 'jill jab', being mated by a vasecomised hob & of course spaying.

But yes, they're a lont term commitment & need a lot of entertaining.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

hamsterlover123 said:


> And It looks like they have a odor and need to be bathed every 2-3 months.


They don't need bathing although some do like paddling in water. Washing them often isn't good for their skin and can actually cause an overproduction of the oils causing them to smell more.

I would look at rescue's there are so many dumped each year because people just breed to bring their females out of season and often discard the kits.
You'll find a range of ages in rescue and if you do just want one they'll have plenty that choose to live the single life.


----------



## hamsterlover123 (Mar 20, 2021)

Arny said:


> They don't need bathing although some do like paddling in water. Washing them often isn't good for their skin and can actually cause an overproduction of the oils causing them to smell more.
> 
> I would look at rescue's there are so many dumped each year because people just breed to bring their females out of season and often discard the kits.
> You'll find a range of ages in rescue and if you do just want one they'll have plenty that chooses to live the single life.


I did not know that . Thx for telling me, I don't do too much research for ferrets since I own a hamster and a dog.


----------

